# Orbea MX 24 Team oder Cannondale RACE 24 BOY'S



## Wugler (6. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Fahrrad für meinen Sohn, er wird nächsten Monat 6 und ist 1,28 m groß. Für ein 20 Zoll Rad ist schon zu groß. (Probesitzen haben wir bereits gemacht.)

Nun suche ich ein leichtes 24 Zoll Fahrrad im Preisbereich um 400€. 

Dabei ist die Wahl auf 2 Räder gefallen. 

1. Orbea MX 24 Team
2. Cannondale RACE 24 BOY'S (derzeit für 399€ zu bekommen)

Am Cannondale stören mich die 21 Gänge, die mE. nicht notwendig sind und die ca 2 kg Mehrgewicht. Die luftgefederte Gabel ist der große Vorteil des Cannondales.

Welches der beiden Räder würdet ihr nehmen und warum?

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Roelof (6. Januar 2015)

Verlinke bitte die beiden Bikes, um die es geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wugler (6. Januar 2015)

Orbea
http://www.orbea.com/de-de/fahrrader/mx-24-team/

Cannondale
http://www.cannondale.com/eur_de/2015/bikes/kids/boy-s/race/24-m-race-l-gloss-black


----------



## Roelof (6. Januar 2015)

Ich würde zum Orbea greifen. Ein Cannondale ohne Lefty ist unspektakulär. Außerdem finde ich 1x9 ansprechender als 3x7.


----------



## Wugler (6. Januar 2015)

Danke für die Antwort. Ich tendiere auch eher zum Orbea. Das Einzige was mich zögern lässt ist der fehlende "Coolnessfaktor", weil die Federgabel fehlt.


----------



## KIV (6. Januar 2015)

Der 'Coolnessfaktor' von 2kg Mehrgewicht ist mE sehr überschaubar...


----------



## KIV (6. Januar 2015)

Doppelpost...


----------



## Bubu24 (7. Januar 2015)

Die RST Federgabel wiegt etwa 1600g, solltet ihr Regelmässig in Wald oder gröbere Gelände fahren und der kleine ab und zu damit auch rumspringen dann ist die Gabel Top.
In Bikemarkt hat jemanden sogar eine in ein Orbea Team eingebaut.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/507295-orbea-team-mx-24-30cm-weisz-blau-incl-rst-first-air-24


----------



## Wugler (7. Januar 2015)

Die Idee ist gut. Er bekommt das Orbea und wenn die Federgabel wirklich notwendig sein sollte, dann wird sie nachgerüstet. Die kann dann der Weihnachtsmann bringen.


----------



## Wugler (7. Januar 2015)

Kurzes Update:

Orbea MX 24 Team ist bestellt. Preis 384€ inkl. Versand


----------



## yeeeha (16. Januar 2015)

darf ich fragen wo du das bestellt hast. Gibts dort zufällig auch das Grow1 zu einem unschlagbaren Preis???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XSnailX (17. Januar 2015)

Hallo Wugler, 

mich würde das Gewicht des MX 24 Team interessieren - würdest Du es mal an die Waage hängen?

Danke vorab und Gruß

Carsten


----------



## Wugler (17. Januar 2015)

Hallo XSnailX,

das Rad wiegt genau 10 kg. Was mich stört ist der Acera Schalthebel. Der Schaltweg ist viel zu lang. Habe ihn jetzt gewechselt, gegen einen Deore XT Schalthebel. Drehgriff wäre auch noch eine Alternative gewesen, den gab es aber nur von SRAM und der hat mir nicht wirklich zugesagt.


----------

